# LED Auto Transporter



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

This rig I am converting into a car carrier with working head lights and tail lights. Should be able to light up the top and some of the sides. Earl (ewaskew) sold me the auto transporter and I traded him the boom for a sleeper. Planing to run 12 small LED's down each side of that and lighting up the tail lights.
















Finished the LED's on the back of the rig.








Streched the chassis for the sleeper. This kit came with the fuel tank as a step on the passanger side and a regular step for the driver side. Due to the fact I have to add the framing for the 2 cars on top I have to scratch build 2 new steps for each side. Have to make them smaller to squeez the framing in. The kit came with both fuel tanks that I will be moving back behind the steps. The sleeper doesn't give me enough clearance between the steps and the boom section, so I'm gonna have to cut into the front plate of the boom section and hide a little of the tanks behind that. As far as the LED's go, all my clearance is looking good.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

John, my friend, you may just be on your way to outdoing your fire truck with this one! Now you're going to have to get busy building more road cars to fill the new transporter... and I need to get busy just finishing my FIRST transporter! (At least I already have enough street Corvairs to fill it.)


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a bunch of cars for it. Some I still have to build. I have been working my butt off on this build. I think after I finish it I will take a break. Just put the finished cars I have laying around on it.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe I'll bring some of my Corvairs over to Jersey once you get it done for a photo shoot!

(BTW: I found that I have an old Revell "Hot Wheels" Trans Am Series Camaro kit just waiting to be built. That should make for some serious competition for your recently completed Trans Am Mustang! )


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

CorvairJim said:


> Maybe I'll bring some of my Corvairs over to Jersey once you get it done for a photo shoot!
> 
> (BTW: I found that I have an old Revell "Hot Wheels" Trans Am Series Camaro kit just waiting to be built. That should make for some serious competition for your recently completed Trans Am Mustang! )


You'll beat me on that one. Me and Coop are bringing out the big guns. Did you see his tractor trailer build?


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

thundercat said:


> You'll beat me on that one. Me and Coop are bringing out the big guns. Did you see his tractor trailer build?


Not yet. Motortopia has been down for over a day now. Good thing the Daytona 500 was delayed - I didn't get my picks in for the NASCAR group's pool.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I think he has it posted on Earls site also.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

thundercat said:


> I think he has it posted on Earls site also.


I'll have to check there. I tried Motorotpia early this morning and it's not posted on there yet.

Hey, too bad about Gordon, Johnson, and Kahne at Daytona. At least Dale, Jr. managed to keep out of trouble and give Rick Hendrick a respectable finish. One or two more laps and he would have had Kenseth... If Biffle didn't wreck him first! It's also too bad that the rain didn't come in during the 2-hour red flag after Montoya blew up the jet dryer. My "twin brother from another mother", Dave Blaney, would have had his first-ever Sprint Cup win! I could just imagine Blaney's car in Daytona USA with that square yard of "Bear Bond" on the fender and hood. His car owner, Tommy Baldwin, wanted to scavenge some engine parts from it if he had to give it up for a year for that display because he just doesn't have the money to keep enough parts on hand. He said he needed the injection system from that engine for Phoenix next week!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

He has it on Earl's site. Motortopia is back up.


----------

